# How to recover corrupted (by windows) Ubuntu EFI and prevent it in future?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I run Ubuntu 20.04 and Windows 10 in two different SSDs, with Ubuntu is set as the first boot-priority. I did this for several years util the recent Windows update. Windows broke some of its own things too like the time syncing. Now every time I boot, it says the EFI partition for ubuntu is corrupted and it skips the grub menu and loads windows directly. I installed ubuntu fresh the first time it happened. But it happened again and I don't want to reinstall it again. Is there any way I can fix this EFI partition and stop Windows or whatever is messing it up in future? This part is important.
Thanks.

The error:

```
Unexpected return from initial read: Volume Corrupt
buffersize 1000 Failed to load image \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi : Volume corrupt. start_image() returned Volume Corrupt.
```
The partition settings for Ubuntu

/ sda1 40G
EFI sda2 500M
SWAP sda3 4G
/home sda4 70G


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be a possible

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/eph49b


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Ubuntu boot problems can usually be resolved by following the information in this article ... How to Fix an Ubuntu System When It Won’t Boot

Since you don't really have full control over updates on W10, then on W10 I usually run Linux on VM to avoid problems caused by Windows updates messing up the boot process in a dual boot system.


----------

